# Grey QH Conformation/Pedigree/Hoof Questions



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

And, below is the link to her pedigree. 

Kickin In Rewards Quarter Horse


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

she looks nice an underside pic of the hoof would be nice, but they look good too from what I can see


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

As far as conformation goes, she has a fairly upright shoulder,
Neck is set high
Hard to tell with the way she is standing, but possibly slightly buck-kneed in the front legs
Back is slightly swayed and she is quite bum-high
Steep slope to the croup but nice, large hindquarters
Hind legs give the impression that they would be relatively correct
As for her hooves, they look alright in the photos you have. Pasterns are just a tad long but they appear to be supporting her well. Not tooo much of a slope to them.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

Is there any way to correct a sway back? I'm not sure what caused it, she may have been started really early.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

KSL said:


> Is there any way to correct a sway back? I'm not sure what caused it, she may have been started really early.


Yes there is. Sway backs are usually caused by horses not carrying themselves quite properly. I can't think of the exact way to fix it right now, but it has to do with teaching herself to carry herself properly. Also, usually sway backs and not carrying themselves properly is most commonly caused by either lack of exercise or the rider not properly seated/carrying themselves properly..


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

If you drag your hoof pick under the belly she will lift her back, if you do that regularly it may help a bit. Don't need alot of pressure, just gently.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She doesn't look swayed to me at all. I think it's an optical illusion caused by how butt high she is.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's not sway backed IMO. 


Nokota I don't know where you got your information on swaybacks but that seems to come from way out of left field. If it's caused by that there should be so many more horses out there with swaybacks then there are.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hill work. Teach her to circle on the line and find a hill. Riding up and down hills can be tedious and a pain but you could do that as well. Uphill is what will help the most. It forces a horse to bring their legs under themselves and really use their back & haunches.
Start off small, you dont want to make her sore, but a confo issue like this is not easily fixed. Luckily she is not severely swayed, just mostly bumhigh which makes her appear swayed


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I think she has nice conformation. but something with her trim is wrong, because she is standing funny. in every picture do you have an under side photo of the trim. Im thinking long toes and short heals. front and back. with a proper trim she should want to stan more square.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

I can get a picture of underneath her feet. I need to do that with all my horses. We don't have a professional trimmer anywhere around here so it's hard to find anyone good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

